# video chat software



## Freak2k (6. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

kennt jemand gute video chat software fuer Linux?
Wie stehts eigentlich mit dem webcam support unter linux systemen?

danke!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. Juli 2006)

Webcam-support geht so. Es kommt drauf an was fuer eine Cam Du hast.
Meine Cam z.B. laeuft zur Zeit noch nicht.


----------

